# Golf GTi Cabriolet - How Much ?



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Has anyone seen the UK pricing for the new Golf GTi Cabriolet..? :doublesho

Manual : £29,310
DSG : £30,610

http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArticle/AllCars/262634/

An extra 5K (approx) for a cloth top over the tin tip hatch ...? Wow.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

And it'll still be a snore fest.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Its a lot, but the discounts on the lower models are way into 4 figures and start with a 3  I was offered a Golf ED35 this weekend but declined it, they are nice cars but no better then the Cupra IMO.


----------



## jb93 (Apr 5, 2012)

I know which one I'd rather have...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah it is a lot for what it is - just a Golf with a soft-top! :lol:

I can think of better ways of spending that kind of money.....it's just totally way way way overpriced.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

What a joke.Yet the brand snobs will still be papping themselves over it.
Better cars for less than half that price about.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

PugIain said:


> What a joke.Yet the brand snobs will still be papping themselves over it.
> Better cars for less than half that price about.


Are you sure about half price? A Focus will be mid £20k nowadays.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

so a golf convertable or this

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3861322.htm


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Surely an EOS is a Golf without a roof, I don't understand having another Golf without a roof?


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

money marketing


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Are you sure about half price? A Focus will be mid £20k nowadays.


I paid £3700 for my 407,so yes.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

PugIain said:


> I paid £3700 for my 407,so yes.


Not brand new though.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Not brand new though.


No way,my philsophy is,buy a couple of years old and save about £18k.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

They are really really nice in the flesh!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just get the new Toyota GT86 or the new Subaru BRZ far more fun IMHO and alot cheaper, and just drive with he windows down and head out to get a tan


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't understand the "look at what you could get used for the same price" thinking - some people will only buy new, not everyone wants a used high performance car - thank goodness there is choice out there and people are free to buy what they choose to - will the Porsche be available with a 3 year warranty at no cost and a service plan costing about £15 per month????

I could buy 4 E36 M3's and 4 Alfa GTV V6's for the same price as that 911 - does that make it a seriously overpriced used car?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

My point in drawing attention to the price of the Golf convertible was to simply highlight the surprising price disparity between tin and cloth top variants for the same vehicle, which seems wholly disproportionate. Well to me anyway. 

I thought the price hike to 25K for the MK6 Golf GTi was significant, but this seems a big increase over the standard GTi. Especially when said manufacturer is about to launch its new MQB platform where I believe (please correct me if I've got this wrong tech bods) manufacturing costs could / should be reduced? I know R&D costs have to be covered and it will be a relatively niche product, but even so, 30K for a convertible GTi ! You would think that a behemoth such as Volkswagen would be able to absorb those R&D costs and keep the price in the ball park of the tin top. 

The argument for what is available used for the same RRR is a rather old (but valid) point - everyone knows "What you can get for £ XYZ" secondhand is always going to be the get out of jail free point to make when a seemingly expensive original purchase price is discussed. That doesn't stop me agreeing though as I'm someone who generally buys used vehicles. Some people prefer used and take the risk without warranty, some people like the security of a warranty and prefer new etc etc etc :thumb:

And this mini rant comes from a VW fan (to a point!). Might now think about changing my avatar ! ! ! I thought the price of the Golf R was slightly adventurous to say the least, but this convertible price seems, err, very ambitious to me 

What ever happened to THE PEOPLE'S CAR …? :lol:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I've just ordered the misses a golf cabriolet. 2.0tdi gt. A boat load of extras and it's costing me next to nothing! On a pcp deal (not from a main dealer I must add, I'm not brain dead!) what it will cost me for the next 3 years will be waaaay less than the depreciation. Win win!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I know someone else who has just ordered a Golf Cabriolet on a lease, they are somthing silly like £250 + VAT per month ..... A cabriolet is always going to be more expensive, whilst most of the components will be interchangeable across the range the bodyshell and manufacturing process will be completly different, there is a big difference between building 500,000 GOlf Hatchbacks and 500 Golf Cabriolets.

Are the Golf built on a seperate production line still ? I know they have just moved production of the Golf estate from South Africa back into Europe.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Especially when said manufacturer is about to launch its new MQB platform where I believe (please correct me if I've got this wrong tech bods) manufacturing costs could / should be reduced?


But why on earth do you think that they would be passing that (if any) reduction in building costs onto the public?!!??!!

You don't save money in order to lower your selling price, you save it to make more profit!

:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> But why on earth do you think that they would be passing that (if any) reduction in building costs onto the public?!!??!!
> 
> You don't save money in order to lower your selling price, you save it to make more profit!
> 
> :thumb:


MQB platform should make manufacturing simpler, therefore reducing production costs, allowing reduced RRP, making the product more competitive in the market place, consequently increasing sales and profit. Everyone wins. !?!?

In an ideal world hey 

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yetizone said:


> MQB platform should make manufacturing simpler, therefore reducing production costs, allowing reduced RRP, making the product more competitive in the market place, consequently increasing sales and profit. Everyone wins. !?!?
> 
> In an ideal world hey
> 
> :thumb:


But VW, VAG or what every they are called this week have such a loyal fan base they can charge whatever they want and people will still buy it...

They could make a brown car, call it the jobby, sell it for £50k and people will still buy it!!! :lol: :doublesho

No major company on earth lowers their costs to pass savings on to the end user!

They are quick enough to pass on any additional costs though! :lol: :wall:

an ideal world indeed! 

:thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> But why on earth do you think that they would be passing that (if any) reduction in building costs onto the public?!!??!!
> 
> You don't save money in order to lower your selling price, you save it to make more profit!
> 
> :thumb:


Absolutely - why price fairly when you can price at a level that will still ensure enough people buy

Its simple maths combined with demand and supply

You can sell 10,000 per year and make £5k each = £50M

or

You can sell 20,000 per year and make £2.5 each = £50M

Logic says you go with the former, less risk, less hassle


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> They could make a brown car, call it the jobby, sell it for £50k and people will still buy it!!! :lol: :doublesho


Yes,but dont forget VAG products are "premium".
And it would be so much more reliable than anything else too.
(despite the number of threads up on here just recently about audis/vws that say otherwise)
If I could be arsed Id link some!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't need to link them mate, I have one! :lol: 

Althought, to be fair, now that I have "sorted" it... she runs like a dream and feels bullet proof...

:thumb:








*touch wood, touch wood, touch wood, touch wood*


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> But VW, VAG or what every they are called this week have such a loyal fan base they can charge whatever they want and people will still buy it...
> 
> They could make a brown car, call it the jobby, sell it for £50k and people will still buy it!!! :lol: :doublesho
> 
> ...


And I will raise the VW UP! with an exclamation mark as proof that they can!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

And how does this make VW any different to any other manufacturer - only the Koreans, the lesser established Japanese brands and possibly Skoda are not trying to price their products as premium


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I would say the up is cheap, yes it's more expensive than the city an mii but not by a massive amount. Selling as a premium works, Kia and Hyundai are trying to do this otherwise why target the golf ? They are no longer cheap cars a 7 year warranty is good but realistically how many people keep the cars 7 years ? 

It's slightly off topic but we are running some promotions at work to increase sales, on one particular product we have reduced the price by something like £140, we ave sold 3 times the normal amount but as of yet we haven't made the same amount of profit, so by reducing the cost charging a premium and not going after mass salesvw are in a win win situation. People will always buy golfs over a Leon or Octavia as they want to keep up with the neighbours, it's why people that buy bmw's but cannot afford one with a proper engine tick the option to delete the rear badge


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Still don't understand EOS=Golf Drop Top now we have alongside it another Golf Drop Top

2 cars fighting for the same market by the same manufacturer, surely they are just taking sales from themselves?

Should of saved themselves a fortune and re-badged the updated EOS, "The new Golf Convertible" with a new "Folding Hardtop"


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

SteveTDCi said:


> they want to keep up with the neighbours, it's why people that buy bmw's but cannot afford one with a proper engine tick the option to delete the rear badge


Classic - My Neighbour has just done this, quick delete the 318i badge:buffer:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Classic - My Neighbour has just done this, quick delete the 318i badge:buffer:


but remember when they stick the h3llfruds "M power" one one, that adds 100bhp right there....



:lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> but remember when they stick the h3llfruds "M power" one one, that adds 100bhp right there....
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


I saw a Mini one with one of those last night :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I was passing time in a dealer once talking to another guy about cars.He said he had an M3.Not my thing but whatever floats your boat.We both went out to collect our cars.
What did he get into? A 3 series saloon with yellow painted drums on the back and an M badge on the boot lid.
Chump.My 406 probably had more poke!


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

So a golf or this

I know what I'd have


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

adf27 said:


> So a golf or this
> 
> I know what I'd have


A Golf,a fat stock brokers car or this http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C274170.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

PugIain said:


> A Golf,a fat stock brokers car or this http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C274170.


I'll still have the 'fat stock brokers' car if you mean the Aston


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

adf27 said:


> I'll still have the 'fat stock brokers' car if you mean the Aston


Theres no hope for some people is there.You try and it just doesnt work.
Race around making lots of noise in a fairly common car or waft around in one that I bet nobody nowadays has ever seen.I know what Id rather do.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd prefer the Aston too, that chopped up ****roen is pig ugly, the original DS is a nice classic but that...


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

bigmc said:


> I'd prefer the Ford/Itsabitsa too, that chopped up ****roen is pig ugly, the original DS is a nice classic but that...


And you're another troglodtyte!


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

PugIain said:


> Theres no hope for some people is there.You try and it just doesnt work.
> Race around making lots of noise in a fairly common car or waft around in one that I bet nobody nowadays has ever seen.I know what Id rather do.


I'm sorry. I think girls would prefer a guy who drives an Aston than an old Citroen though :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

adf27 said:


> I'm sorry. I think girls would prefer a guy who drives an Aston than an old Citroen though :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Only the sort who wear ronseal and have horrible regional accents.Besides I'm married,Im only interested in the opinion of one woman.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

PugIain said:


> Only the sort who wear ronseal and have horrible regional accents.Besides I'm married,Im only interested in the opinion of one woman.


What you saying about the Brummy accent??? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

PugIain said:


> Only the sort who wear ronseal and have horrible regional accents.


Or the plastic scousers who look like they've been dipped in doritos and speak with phlegm - think Alex Curran, Jennifer Ellison et al.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

bigmc said:


> Or the plastic scousers who look like they've been dipped in orange juice and speak with phlegm - think Alex Curran, Jennifer Ellison et al.


I'm done - The golf it is 

Oh no wait I don't have £30,000


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Or the plastic scousers who look like they've been dipped in doritos and speak with phlegm - think Alex Curran, Jennifer Ellison et al.


Urgh!



adf27 said:


> What you saying about the Brummy accent??? :lol::lol::lol:


Brummies are alright (My mates Mum is one!),just not blonde ones who look like theyve been dipped in Yacht varnish.


----------

